# Dye Sublimation Blanks Need Help Finding These items



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, i need some help find these items to dye sublimate if anyone out there can help, I would really appreciate it. The first item is a ipad case. Not the neoprene one. And also a make up bag. I will try to post pic maybe this will help give an idea of what I am looking for.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

Check these out, I just ordered some to try: iPad Case - Canvas & Leather with Sublimation Cover (sold each) **NOW AVAILABLE!** **MONTHLY SPECIAL!**


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

MrsHill-

First and foremost, always findout if the product you are searching for and using as an example is indeed a dye sublimation product. No since hunting for a unicorn! 

Also, some dye sub products are construction finished. Meaning that the areas that are dye sub were added in the construction process not imaged as a pre-constructed piece.

We do quite a bit of imaging for people producing their own products....they always tell me stories about the e-mails they get from people asking, "where do you buy your blanks?"

If the Ipad case is purchasable blank....I have never seen it. The one Paul posted is the closest version I have seen.

Hope this helps

Jae


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks Mike...Yeah, i saw that one. 

The one she posted has stitching though the image which normally means it was stitched pre-imaged. I could be wrong though.

Jae


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

JaeAmera said:


> Thanks Mike...Yeah, i saw that one.
> 
> The one she posted has stitching though the image which normally means it was stitched pre-imaged. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Jae


I went to edit my post and it lost it.

Anyway, yes, that photo in the first post indeed does look like a pre-constructed unit, the printing in the stiched area is too good to be sublimated post construction.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

the cosmetic bag is from Conde and the ipad cases are outsources by that company to another company where they have an exclusive license with them.
that company with those pictures outsources everything.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I am looking at an i pad case that looks just like that one that came from conde today.


----------

